# Great deal...



## oriecat (Jul 15, 2003)

Got a good little deal on film and paper last week at a local shop... 25 sheets of 8x10 Ilford, along with 2 rolls of 36 exposures of HP5 400 for $18.18.  The paper itself is normally $17.50, so that's 72 exposures for under 70 cents.   I also saw this deal online at cameraworld.com, so it might be a widespread Ilford dealie.

Weird thing was there were 3 different types of the deal, depending upon paper style  (glossy or pearl, and one was a cooltone), and the cooltone came with 3200 speed film.  They were all marked as 18.18, except for the package with the pearl paper, which I what I always use, because I can't stand glossy.  The pearl paper was marked as $59.95!  I couldn't figure out what was so special about this paper that it warranted a $40 price difference.  So I asked, and of course it was a mislabeling.  Whew!!  I might go back and get the cooltone w/3200 just to try it out...


----------



## motcon (Jul 21, 2003)

i was skeptical about the cooltone when it first came out. i bought some and did a close up of one of my cats; i love the paper! should be interesting w/3200 printed on it.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 21, 2003)

Cute!!  I will definitely have to try out the cooltone then...

Here's my baby.


----------



## seedinafield (Aug 7, 2003)

if you used kodak chemicals you could, and search eabay for polycontrast
a brand wiil come up called vesta, the paper usually auctions off for under 25 dollars.


----------



## seedinafield (Aug 7, 2003)

a box of 1100 sheets for under 25 $


----------

